

What are some groups that support black coders? - roguecoder

For example, I know pyladies, devchix and systers support women who are working as programmers and all appreciate donations; I&#x27;m looking for similar groups that support black programmers.
======
enhdless
[http://www.blackgirlscode.com/](http://www.blackgirlscode.com/)

------
MalcolmDiggs
I'm working on a project like this. Could certainly use co-organizers if
you're interested. Feel free to get in touch.

------
oamoruwa
CODE2040 - [http://www.code2040.org](http://www.code2040.org)

Creating one will allow others to join.

------
logn
Not really specific to coders or like your examples, but see
[http://www.nsbe.org/Home.aspx](http://www.nsbe.org/Home.aspx)

